# nesting question



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

on the bottom level of the cage i used yesterday's news. whenever i put a patch of fleece in their little igloo down there they push it out. i tried this "soft and fluffy fiber bedding" for their igloo but i noticed it irritates them, it even made me sneeze when i put my nose to it. what do you guys use? is the sammy nesting fluff good?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I tried paper towels but they just pushed them out, too. I think our girls prefer to use the igloo as a place to take treats to eat in peace, rather than to sleep in there.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

All Living Things has these little pads that the rat can shred and whatnot.

My girls loved it, went nuts over it. It's good, it's keeps them occupied and gives them nesting material.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i jsut use old blankets, towels and retired clothing. if they push it out i put it back. then they push it out again. they'll arrange things to their liking no matter what we think about it. i wouldn't think laying in litter would be comfy (i use the yesterdays news stuff too) but it would seem they think its just fine. i'd just give them the fabric and let them do with it what it will.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Washclothes that they've torn half to shreds work well. :lol:


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Seem like if you put something in a rats igloo then they push it out, but if you convince them that you don't want it in the igloos, then that will be the first place they take it. 

Give them a box if tissue or a roll of toilet paper. I've never seen a rat yet that didn't delight in destroying it all and carting it off somewhere.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

Vixie said:


> All Living Things has these little pads that the rat can shred and whatnot.
> 
> My girls loved it, went nuts over it. It's good, it's keeps them occupied and gives them nesting material.


my rat's didn't like the stuff. i still have a pack sitting in a box with other stuff they yawn over. =(

i would try paper towels and other paper products but i dont like wasting paper too much that's why i love cloth or fleece. i'll let them choose everything on their own i guess and give them plenty of options in the meantime. thanks guys.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

lizzydeztic said:


> Vixie said:
> 
> 
> > All Living Things has these little pads that the rat can shred and whatnot.
> ...


Try rubbing a yogurt drop on it(or their favorite treat). Bet ya they'll rip it to shreds then.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i'll give that a try, good idea. thank ya darrrrrling!


----------

